
Bcat—pipe to browser utility - paulsmith
http://rtomayko.github.com/bcat/
======
nuclear_eclipse
Maybe it's just me, but it would be nice to have the documentation _say_ that
it is nice enough to automatically open a browser window/tab to the
appropriate location. I spent a good 5-10 minutes trying to figure out how I
would view what it's doing in the browser, and finally just installed the gem
to figure it out...

~~~
tlack
A great value-add to this would be if it would start a service on some remote
server and let you view the output there, perhaps charging you for the
feature.

------
jcromartie
Excellent, I was just running some markdown and previewing it in Safari with
an extra step. This is cool.

------
jzting
curl <http://news.ycombinator.com/> | bcat

~~~
csmeder

      curl http://news.ycombinator.com/ | sed 's/points/<span style="color:red">points<\/span>/g' | bcat

------
bravura
Can someone explain how to get a list of all tabs that are open?

I have for a while wanted to make my own version of sessionsaver, but one that
automatically categorizes and organizes your open URLs.

~~~
paulsmith
I think you're looking at this backwards.

bcat is a utility that pipes standard input _to_ a browser, treating the
browser as standard output.

------
gfodor
brillant new tool for the toolbox.

